# A hiccup in the space time continuum



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I don't know if it is a fluke, but the show I did last weekend dispelled the notion that we are in a recession. Myself, as well as most crafters and artists I have talked to, have experience an almost total shut down this year in sales. Our expectations are so low right now, that we are happy if we break even.

I did a show this past weekend that I originally had decided not to do because it was more country craft, which I tend to stay away from. I jumped into it at the last minute because I didn't have anything else to do and it was about 15 minutes from my house. Surprisingly, it turned out to be the best show I have ever had. People were out in large numbers and they were buying. Not only were they buying, but in my booth they were buying big. I had quite a few customers drop $200 plus on multiple items. Everyone wanted the big boards, and if they didn't by a big board, they bought multiple small ones. The wood bookmarks were also flying off the shelf. It was pretty amazing and long over due.

Most purchases this year have been with cash, but this past weekend was all credit card activity. I have another large show next weekend, so I am anxious to see if people are really starting to come out of their shell, or I just went through a temporary worm hole.


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the good weekend!!!
I sure hope this truly is a sign that we are heading out of this mess. All of us woodworkers need the turnaround.
Thanks for posting the good news, I think that it will help perk everyones spirits up a little.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

My great great grandfather told me to never let an oppertunity go by even if you think you know the outcome. You must have know my GGF… Good going closetguy!


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Glad you enjoyed your trip through the worm hole. Hope you find it again soon. Heck send me the coordinates and I'll hunt for it.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

Word on the street, Wall St, is that yes the recession is indeed over and all those folks that were doing okay but stopped spending because they were worried about things will be making up for lost time.


----------



## sandhill (Aug 28, 2007)

Yea! Congratulations I am happy for you. I hope my ventures have the same results. Very inspirational.
Thanks


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I know that I am not having trouble here in Aussie. This is a great portent for Me In Melbourne next month.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

That is good news!!! I am glad to hear that sales are so brisk.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Yes these recessions don't last forever as animals we love to buy this will not go away easily.In the uk house prices fell and have almost recovered already holding at least even we love our properties here in Britain and it is our biggest point of expenditure for us as humans next cars entertainment etc so articles for the home are always being looked for and we are now trained into rejecting poorly made items or cheaply made items quality has finally been imbedded in our psychy.Alistair ps greatest of luck for the future I hope you and your family do well not just survive Kindest regards


----------

